# SHOTEN releases a complete series of Canon RF Lens mount adaptors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2018)

> SHOTEN has released a whole series of Canon RF lens mount adaptors.
> 
> L/M-CR  Leica M Mount to Canon RF Mount
> FD-CR  Canon FD Mount to Canon RF Mount
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow!

I'm not surprised, actually...but I am surprised!

Now for some operational details for some of these...


----------



## herion (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks like purely mechanical adapters... but why would anyone buy an EF/RF adapter from them?


----------



## michi (Nov 2, 2018)

herion said:


> Looks like purely mechanical adapters... but why would anyone buy an EF/RF adapter from them?



Probably nobody. But I have a few old Nikon and Yashica lenses floating around. They would all be manual anyway, so why not...


----------



## miketcool (Nov 2, 2018)

michi said:


> Probably nobody. But I have a few old Nikon and Yashica lenses floating around. They would all be manual anyway, so why not...



My Yashica 50mm f/1.4 is still one of my favorite lenses.


----------



## Treyarnon (Nov 2, 2018)

herion said:


> Looks like purely mechanical adapters... but why would anyone buy an EF/RF adapter from them?


Maybe it will be cheaper?


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 2, 2018)

herion said:


> Looks like purely mechanical adapters... but why would anyone buy an EF/RF adapter from them?



It depends on the price. If it is 40 EUR maybe it's interesting for someone who uses 2 RF lenses and 4 EF medium expensivelenses on an EOS R only and doesn't want to to fiddle araound with three hand to change lens / adapter / body with caps. Maybe RF 1.2 50 + RF 24-105 and EF 2.8 24 / 2.8 100 Macro / 4.0 70-200 / 5.6 400. 4 x 40 = 160 sounds much better than 4 x 100 = 400 !

For a 2.8 400 IS I would always use the original adapter because 100 or 200 additional bucks do not matter for a 10000 bucks-lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2018)

Not much different than say after market extension tubes - typically cheaper and fairly decent quality. Now, will they produce some version with the filter option?

Jack


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 3, 2018)

herion said:


> Looks like purely mechanical adapters... but why would anyone buy an EF/RF adapter from them?



To adapt manual focus EF lenses (Zeiss EF glass, EF Tilt Shift, Samyang Manual Focus glass) one need only a simple mechanical adaptor ring. That would cost a few dollars off eBay pretty soon. It would be feasible to buy a few at this price and keep adapters atached to the lens.
The cost of ownership is the motivator.


----------



## cpreston (Nov 3, 2018)

What would really be nice is a new focus confirmation chip that would allow the DPAF manual focus guides and focus confirmation to be used with a manual lens. The chip would need to trick the camera into thinking that a lens had been set to manual focus and allow the aperture to be input into the camera even though the camera can't control the aperture. The aperture value has an effect on the calculations of the DPAF focus guide.


----------



## Refurb7 (Nov 3, 2018)

This is great. It opens up a whole world of old lenses for the R camera.


----------



## padam (Nov 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not much different than say after market extension tubes - typically cheaper and fairly decent quality. Now, will they produce some version with the filter option?
> 
> Jack


Fotodiox does it for the Sony E-mount and it sucks. Better to use a front filter (manual primes usually have a smaller diameter at least).

Or one might use the 'proper' but pricey Canon ND adapter and an EF adapter ring if the mount is compatible with that (C/Y, OM, Nikon F, etc.) but there might be too many elements involved in terms of tolerances.


On thing which I've noticed with the 6D Mark II (or I guess other Canon cameras) is the punch in magnifying for manual focus is unnecessary fiddly.
Why can't it just punch instantly in to the area that I touch on the touchscreen (instead of just selecting it) and why I do need to push the magnify button again to get out of it instead of like just half-pressing the shutter?

Is this any different on the EOS R?


----------



## Simen1 (Nov 3, 2018)

No, its not a complete series of adapters without support for K mount.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 3, 2018)

Simen1 said:


> No, its not a complete series of adapters without support for K mount.



there is one listed on eBay for Pentax M42 screw and Pentax bayonet K mount:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adapter-PK...ens-to-CANON-EOS-RF-Mount-Camera/283217146359


----------



## VORON (Nov 3, 2018)

herion said:


> Looks like purely mechanical adapters... but why would anyone buy an EF/RF adapter from them?


Someone who has existing manual lenses adapted to EF. And doesn't have/need native EF lenses at all.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 3, 2018)

Is this a new company or have they made other adaptors in the past? For example do they make adaptors for other mounts to EF (instead of R)?


----------



## muar (Nov 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Leica M lenses on EOS R https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/4332260


----------



## LDS (Nov 3, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> To adapt manual focus EF lenses (Zeiss EF glass, EF Tilt Shift, Samyang Manual Focus glass)



I agree for cheap Samyang, but someone buys Zeiss and then saves a few bucks on adapters? EF T/S lenses still need electrical contacts for aperture control. Maybe someone should make an adapter able to couple the aperture ring on manual lenses with something alike the multi-function ring on R adapters.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



This is wonderful!!!!!!!!!
Want to start using my FD, FL and R lenses on a real quality digital camera.


----------



## muar (Nov 4, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> This is wonderful!!!!!!!!!
> Want to start using my FD, FL and R lenses on a real quality digital camera.


You do not need the adapter LM-> RF, you need adapters FD/FL/M42/R--> FE


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 4, 2018)

muar said:


> You do not need the adapter LM-> RF, you need adapters FD/FL/M42/R--> FE



And why is so?


----------



## muar (Nov 4, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> And why is so?


the original EF -> RF adapter and manual lens adapters are more reliable design.
Believe me (;


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 4, 2018)

muar said:


> You do not need the adapter LM-> RF, you need adapters FD/FL/M42/R--> FE



I know. The FD-RF adapter.


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 5, 2018)

muar said:


> the original EF -> RF adapter and manual lens adapters are more reliable design.
> Believe me (;



correct. but you said : " You do not need the adapter LM-> RF, you need adapters FD/FL/M42/R--> FE "

LM, not EF. and why to FE? FE is SONY.. Did you mean LTM (Leica M39) instead of LM?


----------



## muar (Nov 5, 2018)

SecureGSM said:


> LM, not EF. and why to FE? FE is SONY.. Did you mean LTM (Leica M39) instead of LM?


Ok 
EF - Canon 
LM - Leica M


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 6, 2018)

muar said:


> Ok
> EF - Canon
> LM - Leica M



I wonder if you had a chance to test some vintage M42 and Contax mount Russian glass on R? i.e.: Helios 44-2, 40-2, 103, Jupiter, 8, 12? LTM mount lenses unfortunately are not amazing in extreme corners on FF mirrorless. I have a massive collection of vintage film cameras and lenses, hence my question


----------



## tmroper (Nov 6, 2018)

Speaking of manual lenses, I haven't been able to find any reviews of the EOS R's "Focus Assist" technology. Anyone have any experience yet with that on the R (I realize the Cinema cameras have some version of it already)?


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2018)

RF to EF to put new great lenses on my beloved 1DC.


----------

